# So I watched this video and now I want my M head to CNC.  Help



## John Caven (Feb 18, 2015)

What parts would I need?  I know it tells me but it sure doesn't tell me model numbers or anything..   

Thanks!


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 18, 2015)

You can purchase off the shelf conversion kits but be prepaired to spend $10k+for the convenience.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 19, 2015)

It's not hard to do yourself if you want to take the time to study up on building the control and don't mind wiring. Plan on spending at least $1k on parts and making your own mounts.  I think it's funny that everyone wants CNC these days.   I have one and spend less time making parts on my manual Bridgeports than it takes to program and set the CNC up.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2015)

The M head is not nearly as stout as the J; they also take a small spindle taper (7BS, 2MT, or B-3) so their collet capacity is only 1/2" max. If you want to hog a lot of metal with a 1/2" endmill you'll quickly find it's not too efficient.
That video just shows power feeding, you can get power feed motors for around $300. Super nice units, you can walk away and do something else (with table overtravel stops set!) and go fetch a mike or other tool without worrying about even machining marks. 

I had a job within the year, involving a long dovetail. The only dovetail cutter I had was a 5/8" shank - too big to fit in my M head mill. I had to go over to a friends to use his 2J2 mill. Running a 1.25" dovetail cutter 2200 RPM feeding 30+ IPM (left an amazing finish even though I was exceeding recommended surface speeds) was nice and all but it was an inconvenience. Especially because I can't drive yet so dad had to wait in the car for 3 hours. 

If you choose to convert it to CNC, please keep us up to date on the conversion. I'd like a CNC Taig mill one of these days for engraving and I'd like to CNC it myself as a learning experience.


----------

